# FreeBSD AMD64 as an XEN DomU



## minimike (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi

I want to know about experiences here with FreeBSD AMD64 as an XEN paravirtualized DomU. It is ready for production? It is stable?
I am thinking about to setup NetBSD for a Host OS. The reason FreeBSD can work with ZFS but hasn't support for a XEN DomU. And NetBSD has got support for XEN but couldn't currently stable work with ZFS. Virtual Box isn't good enough for me to virtualize Servers 24/365.

best regards
Darko


----------



## wonslung (Nov 6, 2010)

minimike said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I want to know about experiences here with FreeBSD AMD64 as an XEN paravirtualized DomU. It is ready for production? It is stable?
> I am thinking about to setup NetBSD for a Host OS. The reason FreeBSD can work with ZFS but hasn't support for a XEN DomU. And NetBSD has got support for XEN but couldn't currently stable work with ZFS. Virtual Box isn't good enough for me to virtualize Servers 24/365.
> ...



I'm not sure about everyone elses experience with it, but when i tried it on an OpenSolaris b134 based Dom0, it woudlnt' work at all in pvm mode.  I filed a few bugs regarding this awhile back, but i'm not sure if they've been addressed.

The main reason i was interested in using OpenSoalris as a dom0 is the combination of ZFS zvol's and Solaris Crossbow virtual networking.  It would allow for some REALLY cool stuff if the Dom0 was complete, but it wasn't, and probably never will be in a free version of solaris.

I never tried it with NetBSD. 

When i tried it with CentOS it worked as expected.


----------



## minimike (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't cry, the XEN Port of OpenSolaris has been died. Oracle prefers Linux for Dom0 and has canceled every development with XEN on Solaris. So it's a highly security risk to put a box in a Datacenter directly connected to the Internet. The fork of OpenSolaris called OpenIndiana has currently support for DomU only.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 7, 2010)

dude, noone's crying.  You asked a quedstion,   I answered it.


I'm fully aware of OpenIndiana.  I'm well aware it doesn't have dom0 support, why do you think i said it wasn't complete and will probbaly never be in a opensource version of solaris?


----------

